# Jar funktioniert nicht als Applet



## ukbimbie (16. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Projekt, das ich als .jar-Datei exportiere. Mache ich das über den Export-Wizard von Eclipse (Galileo) funktioniert das alles problemlos: Ich kann die Datei sowohl als eigenständige Anwendung starten, als auch als Applet auf einer HTML-Seite einbinden.

Wenn ich jedoch mein Ant-Skript verwende, dann kann ich die jar-Datei nur als Anwendung verwenden. Nicht jedoch als Applet innerhalb einer HTML-Datei. Woran kann das liegen?

Mein Ant-Skript:

```
<target name="build" description="Class-Files erzeugen">
    	<javac srcdir="${base_src}" destdir="${base_build}" listfiles="yes" verbose="yes"></javac>
    	<javac srcdir="${src}" destdir="${build}" classpath="${base_build}" listfiles="true" verbose="yes"></javac>
    </target>

    <target name="deploy" description="Applet erzeugen">
		<jar destfile="${applet_bin}/StudentManagerClient.jar" strict="warn">
			<fileset dir="${build}" />
			<fileset dir="${base_build}" />
			<manifest>
				<attribute name="Built-By" value="***" />
				<attribute name="Implementation-Vendor" value="***" />
				<attribute name="Implementation-Title" value="***" />
				
				<attribute name="Main-Class" value="StudentManager" />
			</manifest>
		</jar>
    	<signjar jar="${applet_bin}/StudentManagerClient.jar" storepass="***" keystore="${lib}/Zertifikate/keystore.jks" alias="1"></signjar>
    </target>
```

Kann mir jemand sagen, woran das liegen kann?

Grüße
Christopher


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2009)

Um das herauszubekommen brauchen wir eine Fehlermeldung, die du nach dem Start des Applets der Java-Konsole entnimmst.


----------



## ukbimbie (16. Nov 2009)

Hi L-ectron-X,

die würde ich dir ja liebend gerne geben. Nur dummerweise gibt es da keine. ;-)
Das Applet erscheint einfach nicht (im Firefox). Im InternetExplorer wird das Applet erst angezeigt, wenn ich es explizit zulasse (diese lustige gelbe Leiste oben). Habe ich gerade erst getestet... aber es muss im Firefox auf jeden Fall laufen. Zumal es ja funktioniert, wenn ich es unsigniert mit Eclipse exportiere. Aber auch wenn ich das Signieren weg lasse, ändert sich nichts.

Gruß
Christopher


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Nov 2009)

Also im IE läuft es? Im FF nicht? Hast du eine (passende) JRE für den FF eingestellt?
Schau auch mal in die FAQ, da gibt es ein Thema über Applets die im Browser den Dienst versagen.


----------

